
Facebook takes down accounts and pages of Roger Stone - commoner
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-disinformation-usa/facebook-takes-down-accounts-and-pages-of-trump-ally-roger-stone-idUSKBN2492YK
======
EvanAnderson
I enjoyed an interview with one of two filmmakers about a documentary they
made on Roger Stone. Politics aside, he's an interesting character.

[https://www.npr.org/2017/07/13/537023277/documentary-
reveals...](https://www.npr.org/2017/07/13/537023277/documentary-reveals-the-
dirty-tricks-of-one-of-trumps-closest-political-advisers)

------
sjg007
I think FB has a rule that people in prison are not allowed to be on Facebook.

~~~
chillacy
It sounds like the rule is formally "you can't run an account of someone
else"? Coupled with the other rule that prisons set of "you can't maintain a
social network account in prison", that means there's no way to have an
account: [https://www.themarshallproject.org/2016/04/14/should-
prisone...](https://www.themarshallproject.org/2016/04/14/should-prisoners-be-
allowed-to-have-facebook-pages)

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
The digital era is not kind to preserving history.

~~~
tvanantwerp
Not just in terms of data preservation, but also in the amounts and the ever-
quicker shifts of context. I can barely understand the controversy of the day
on Twitter as it is, and I'm living through it. I don't know how future
historians will make any sense of the data we do leave behind.

~~~
brightball
It will be a line item in a text book one day.

“During the early 21st century as “social media” began to emerge, various
political forces attempted to manipulate it to achieve their goals. Luckily,
only the bad people were unsuccessful.”

~~~
Kednicma
"In the century leading up to the formation of the Hivemind, there were many
rebellions around the world. Individual adult humans resisted the Hum when
they were not raised with it. In 3 BHE (2020 CE), an outbreak of rona killed a
quarter million humans in the United States of America, sparking the Q
Rebellion. Even after the formation of the Hivemind, there were rebellious
humans. After the Pan-National Treaties were ratified in 4 HE, the People's
Republic of China invaded Hong Kong, starting the Skynet Rebellion, which
would continue until 6 HE."

"You mustn't be afraid to dream a little bigger, darling." ~ Eames,
"Inception"

------
twsttest
> "that included a Nazi symbol"

I believe it was an upside down triangle... That's a common symbol and just
happened to match an obscure Nazi symbol I think very few people alive today
have ever seen before.

Just more propaganda repeated over and over. "Nope, it wasn't an upside down
triangle, it was a Nazi symbol. Everyone using upside down triangles is
hereafter deemed to be making Nazi dogwhistles!"

~~~
aahhahahaaa
I see this come up a lot and it seems silly, let's summarize:

• The ad was about a political stance they disagree with (Antifa)

• The upside-down red triangle was specifically used to mark groups of
prisoners who participated in anti-nazi political speech

So what's the alternative? That the Trump campaign chose an upside-down red
triangle in an ad _at random_ because... it's uh... a shape?

Do they also have ads with blue circles? pink rectangles? hmm, no.

Have they also "accidentally" used gold 6-pointed stars? yes.

~~~
javagram
They didn’t choose the symbol at random but rather because it’s the symbol
many Antifa supporters use to brand their movement
[https://www.redbubble.com/i/sticker/Antifascist-Red-
Triangle...](https://www.redbubble.com/i/sticker/Antifascist-Red-Triangles-
antifa-left-symbol-by-reydefine/43631729.EJUG5)

Perhaps Antifa itself got the symbol from nazis though?

~~~
aahhahahaaa
You picked a single example that's also referenced in a stackexchange answer
that did a fair amount of work exploring the usage of the symbol.

"It can be found in that context. But it is surely not the most recognisable
symbol for Antifa in the US."

[https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/47917/have-
anti...](https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/47917/have-antifa-
members-used-an-inverted-red-triangle-as-a-symbol)

So ok, maybe we can give the benefit of the doubt. By why not use the _actual_
symbol that's very predominantly used in Antifacist protests? It's very easy
to find and much more familiar and relevant. Honestly it would have made for a
better ad.

And in isolation this is a single mistake, but the administration has been
repeatedly criticized for using fascist symbolism and language, including
"America First." At what point do these things stop being coincidental?

~~~
37r6r6u3u3u
I'm not saying it isn't xenophobic and pandering to a nationalist base but it
seems like a stretch to call "America First" fascist, especially when the
phrase is generally accompanied by (dubious) accusations that the opposing
party failed to prioritize the needs of the people. I could see the argument
that the slogan was perhaps used as a tool to further fascist policies but
"America First" represents fascism about as much as the Che Guervarra hats
that Hot Topic used to sell represented communism.

~~~
aahhahahaaa
It's not the phrase "America First" on its own, but its history of use.

"While the America First Committee had a variety of supporters in the United
States, 'the movement was marred by anti-Semitic and pro-fascist rhetoric.'"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America_First_(policy)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America_First_\(policy\))

And again, this is another example where they could have literally picked
anything else... but they didn't. When pressed about its history Trump
literally backed up the phrase's use by stating "I like the expression."

It's isolationist, nationalistic, xenophobic nonsense with a tinge of
antisemitism. It's been denounced by multiple jewish scholars and the Anti-
defamation league.

------
sergiotapia
The future is decentralized, techs and hackers will leave and regular joes
will follow later.

~~~
Ijumfs
Don't know why you were downvoted, this is true and it's already happening.

------
ed25519FUUU
> _Nathaniel Gleicher, Facebook’s head of cybersecurity policy, said the
> removals were meant to show that artificially inflating engagement for
> political impact would be stopped, no matter how well connected the
> practitioners._

Taking the goodwill approach for Facebook's actions, they determined Stone
"broke the rules". I don't personally think these actions pass the consistency
"smell test" of good community governance.

That's the beautiful thing about vague policy, they can be selectively
enforced. When there's pushback, well, the rules are the rules right?

~~~
WalterGR
Do you have any examples of sock-puppet rings that Facebook has selected to
not enforce a policy?

